# Musical Sampling | PLCK | $119



## Aaron Sapp (Sep 10, 2020)

Hey, folks!

We're happy to announce and release *PLCK*! This library includes 16 uniquely-recorded string instruments.

*This isn't just another pluck library. *All sustains and release triggers were derived from procured performances. This means that brushy "pre-pluck" information prior to the attack is retained and the release triggers more realistically lend themselves to successive notes.

We also hand-tuned the samples by ear to retain those unique intra-note intonation peculiarities. Makes for warmer harmonies and doublings.

Lastly we recorded all the plucks at a comfortably-soft dynamic, which we felt produced the most interesting and useful tone for this release. What we ended up with was a really cool plucked string spice rack, great for a variety of musical settings.

For more information, please visit: *https://musicalsampling.com/plck*


*Price: *$119











​


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Sep 10, 2020)

I got this earlier today and it's brill. Great idea, and executed in a really musical way.


----------



## Kent (Sep 10, 2020)

Would love to see something like this done as a demo:




...and great job @Aaron Sapp! I’ve been drooling over this all day. Definitely on the top of my “to buy” list.


----------



## NekujaK (Sep 10, 2020)

I have a quick question that I originally posted in the parallel thread for this release...

I noticed in the upright bass demo, there are no slides. Does the library focus on pure plucks only? Thanks.


----------



## ShoeHorn (Sep 10, 2020)

Aaron Sapp said:


> Hey, gents!



So is this only for male members of the VI community, or is it possible for us female members to use it?

Just wondering...


----------



## Martin Nyrwal (Sep 11, 2020)

ShoeHorn said:


> So is this only for male members of the VI community, or is it possible for us female members to use it?
> 
> Just wondering...



This raises a lot of questions. Is it also for males outside of the VI community?

Also important to know! Can any of my slaves play it? Or has it to be played by the master? And what if I gave my beloved master pc a female name? And my slave systems are called John and Hans?

But honestly, I would like to see more female composers around. This can only benefit the community. So I hope Musical Sampling makes an exception in this case.


----------



## rottoy (Sep 11, 2020)

This sounds AMAZING! *reaches for wallet*


----------



## davidson (Sep 11, 2020)

Sounds great. What affect does velocity have, just dynamics or something else? Also, why does the UI change on some presets? And keyswitches, some have them and some dont? So many questions!


----------



## AdamKmusic (Sep 11, 2020)

Sounds really good, definitely something missing from my palette so might have to pick it up!


----------



## Beans (Sep 11, 2020)

ShoeHorn said:


> So is this only for male members of the VI community, or is it possible for us female members to use it?



Yeahhh, I hesitated to jump on this in the Commercial Announcements board, but paying advertisers should be careful with their language, perhaps even more than standard forum users.


----------



## stfciu (Sep 11, 2020)

This is awesome


----------



## rottoy (Sep 11, 2020)

I've been having so much fun with this.
Here's a quick sketch using only PLCK.
Instruments featured: Nylon 1, Acoustic Guitar 1, Upright Bass 2, Mandolin and Ukulele.


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Sep 11, 2020)

ShoeHorn said:


> So is this only for male members of the VI community, or is it possible for us female members to use it?
> 
> Just wondering...


Greeting corrected!


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Sep 11, 2020)

davidson said:


> Sounds great. What affect does velocity have, just dynamics or something else? Also, why does the UI change on some presets? And keyswitches, some have them and some dont? So many questions!


Velocity effects the dynamics only.

The GUI only changes for the bass instruments since we’d sooner not be responsible for giving users reverb control on basses. 

There are no keyswitches. The patches you’re referring to are probably the Upright Bass 1 and Nylon 1. The former has non-tonal choked plucks for each string and soft fingerboard taps. Nylon 1 also has fingerboard taps.


----------



## ShoeHorn (Sep 11, 2020)

Aaron Sapp said:


> Greeting corrected!



Thank you Aaron. This sounds lovely by the way. Now I can purchase it without fear it won't play properly for me


----------



## Garlu (Sep 12, 2020)

OMG! Love plucks!!! I use them all the time! Getting this for sure! Sounds great, Aaron!


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 12, 2020)

This sounds plucking nice!

👍


----------



## Drundfunk (Sep 12, 2020)

ShoeHorn said:


> Thank you Aaron. This sounds lovely by the way. Now I can purchase it without fear it won't play properly for me


Yeah, because that definitely would have been the case......


----------



## ScarletJerry (Sep 12, 2020)

This sounds great. and Musical Sampling makes terrific products. I just wonder if I need this, personally. I have guitar, bass, banjo, and mandolin libraries. Does this do anything special that other libraries do not?

Scarlet Jerry


----------



## Batrawi (Sep 12, 2020)

ScarletJerry said:


> Does this do anything special that other libraries do not?


It does exactly what you see/hear in the video/demos... Nothing more, nothing less, which I personally think is "special" compared to other libraries that may be more deep sampled or have more dynamics, articulations etc... 
with this one though you just get an instant & effortless musicality that can go right away into your production without much tweaking and it will just sound great. It's a one-trick-pony but it does actually cover a very wide ground (coz those kind of stringed instruments are usually plcked, no?  ). What I also think is special about this very light weight (1.6GB!) library is that you will get a very generous set of instruments at a great price, all playable with the same consistency and quality. Nothing fancy... not your typical (deep sampled) pluck library... just plug and play and it will sound great for what it is..


----------



## Saxer (Sep 13, 2020)

Sounds beautiful!

Purchased!


----------



## Henu (Sep 13, 2020)

"Hey guys" is a rather common and widely used generic expression. By saying that it doesn't mean you exclusively....

a) wish to exclude all females from anything that follows
b) want to imply that there are only two genders in the world
c) re: b), transphobia and CiS and all that jazz
d) in fact, by saying "hey guys" probably means that #broculture #notcool #allmalepanel
e) hey, screw these lists THIS GUY IS CLEARLY A MISOGYNIST AND A TRANSPHOBIC
f) HOW CAN YOU BUY PRODUCTS FROM THIS HORRIBLE PERSON
g) Twitter explodes, Musical Sampling gets cancelled.

h) 






PS: Sounds nice as hell!


----------



## Beans (Sep 13, 2020)

Henu said:


> "Hey guys"



That's not the phrase that was originally used. It was "gents." 

I don't think anyone was looking to destroy OP. It warranted minor adjustment, and the issue was handled. I don't think it has a place in this specific thread anymore.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 13, 2020)

Beans said:


> That's not the phrase that was originally used. It was "gents."
> 
> I don't think anyone was looking to destroy OP. It warranted minor adjustment, and the issue was handled. I don't think it has a place in this specific thread anymore.


Agreed. Proceed.


----------



## Nate Johnson (Sep 13, 2020)

ha, totally bought it. Can't wait to experiment. Great sounding libraries under $100 are my greatest weakness!


----------



## Mike Fox (Sep 13, 2020)

Batrawi said:


> with this one though you just get an instant & effortless musicality that can go right away into your production without much tweaking and it will just sound great.



One of Musical Sampling's finest attributes.


----------



## Beans (Sep 13, 2020)

This is going to be one of those "doesn't fit my needs but I'm going to end up buying it anyway" things...


----------



## Kent (Sep 13, 2020)

update: just purchased and loving it! looking forward to PLCK II


----------



## rottoy (Sep 13, 2020)

kmaster said:


> update: just purchased and loving it! looking forward to PLCK II


Seconded.


----------



## reimerpdx (Sep 13, 2020)

Couldn’t not grab this after the sample video.
sounds amazing!


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Sep 14, 2020)

Thanks for the kind words, everyone! Always means a lot after endless nights of recording/mixing/editing/programming/tweaking. I've always wanted a collection like this myself, but couldn't find anything that fit the bill. 

The ukulele was actually our first test and after nailing down the technique, we rented out a bunch of high-quality instruments and dove right in. The fingertips on my left hand are still numb.


----------



## Kent (Sep 14, 2020)

Aaron Sapp said:


> Thanks for the kind words, everyone! Always means a lot after endless nights of recording/mixing/editing/programming/tweaking. I've always wanted a collection like this myself, but couldn't find anything that fit the bill.
> 
> The ukulele was actually our first test and after nailing down the technique, we rented out a bunch of high-quality instruments and dove right in. The fingertips on my left hand are still numb.


will you release a list of the actual instruments you used? (models and such)


----------



## Garlu (Sep 15, 2020)

Just jammed with it for around 10 mins, super playable! This will go for sure to many projects in the near future! Thank you Aaron!


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Sep 15, 2020)

kmaster said:


> will you release a list of the actual instruments you used? (models and such)


Hi kmaster - I didn’t record the models of the instruments. I just consulted with the shop owners and rented what I felt sounded the best.


----------



## I like music (Sep 15, 2020)

Would love to hear some user demos too! Sounds excellent.


----------



## rottoy (Sep 15, 2020)

I like music said:


> Would love to hear some user demos too! Sounds excellent.


I posted something on the previous page, if you want to have a gander. Post #12.


----------



## I like music (Sep 15, 2020)

rottoy said:


> I've been having so much fun with this.
> Here's a quick sketch using only PLCK.
> Instruments featured: Nylon 1, Acoustic Guitar 1, Upright Bass 2, Mandolin and Ukulele.


Wow!


----------



## BradHoyt (Sep 18, 2020)

Aaron Sapp said:


> Thanks for the kind words, everyone! Always means a lot after endless nights of recording/mixing/editing/programming/tweaking. I've always wanted a collection like this myself, but couldn't find anything that fit the bill.
> 
> The ukulele was actually our first test and after nailing down the technique, we rented out a bunch of high-quality instruments and dove right in. The fingertips on my left hand are still numb.


I totally get where you’re coming from. It definitely fits the bill and provides a playability that’s different than other libraries. The mandolin is a serious standout.


----------



## Beans (Sep 19, 2020)

Incredibly fast download. Looking forward to playing with it!


----------



## Lukas Vokrinek (Sep 20, 2020)

I wonder if there's any chance for the intro price to be extended by a couple more days. Pretty please, Musical Sampling?


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Sep 20, 2020)

Lukas Vokrinek said:


> I wonder if there's any chance for the intro price to be extended by a couple more days. Pretty please, Musical Sampling?


Hey Lukas,

We’ve already extended it to the 30th to accommodate. Hope that helps!


----------



## Lukas Vokrinek (Sep 20, 2020)

Aaron Sapp said:


> Hey Lukas,
> 
> We’ve already extended it to the 30th to accommodate. Hope that helps!


Thanks guys! I'd still need an extra week on top of that to accommodate but I appreciate the gesture nonetheless.. Hope you're safe and well!


----------



## Ruffian Price (Sep 21, 2020)

Surprised by the low latency on these. The pre-pluck on most instruments is 30 or 40 ms, percussion is cut to the transient. Doesn't really need delay compensation to work with other libraries (I mean, I nudge everything, but that's more of a personal hangup), and still adds a lot! I'm guessing the release samples are really working together with the pre-plucks for quantized sequences, the simplest stuff sounds _real_


----------



## Batrawi (Sep 21, 2020)

it's one of those "gem" libraries! a real time saver with no realism compromised. I would have paid the $79 for that upright bass alone.


----------



## Batrawi (Sep 21, 2020)

Batrawi said:


> it's one of those "gem" libraries! a real time saver with no realism compromised. I would have paid the $79 for that upright bass alone.



On that note Aaron, any brushed percussions on your agenda? I'd assume this would be genius if done with same recording/scripting technique (with attention to pre-attack, sustain, release). sure brushed percussions is a different beast, but the simple concept of "PLCK" just makes me wish for more instruments done in the same way


----------



## wst3 (Sep 21, 2020)

Just when I thought it was safe to look in the commercial announcements... I am, I admit, fence sitting, it is a very cool concept, and from the demos I've heard it is well executed. But do I really want to buy a new library right now? I've managed to push back on temptation for a while now, this one could break the streak<G>!


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Sep 21, 2020)

Batrawi said:


> On that note Aaron, any brushed percussions on your agenda? I'd assume this would be genius if done with same recording/scripting technique (with attention to pre-attack, sustain, release). sure brushed percussions is a different beast, but the simple concept of "PLCK" just makes me wish for more instruments done in the same way


After five drum kit libraries in a row, I don’t anticipate doing another percussion library anytime soon.  The idea makes me break out into a cold sweat.


----------



## frontline (Sep 22, 2020)

Wow, this is a great library: I love the playability and response to note length. After starting in with the mandolin I knew I already had my money's worth. Fun to play and inspiring. Thanks!


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 22, 2020)

Aaron Sapp said:


> After five drum kit libraries in a row, I don’t anticipate doing another percussion library anytime soon.  The idea makes me break out into a cold sweat.


And THAT is Soaring Woodwinds confirmed people! ❤


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 23, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> And THAT is Soaring Woodwinds confirmed people! ❤


The stupid thing about jokes like these is, now I have inadvertently laid bare a pressing need in my life that I wasn’t even aware of before...

Soaring Woodwinds - ideal for those full vib lyrical solo passages
Adventure Woodwinds - when you need those short staccatissimo winds*)
Trailer Hurricanes - for all of those Tom & Jerry woodwind moments and every other type of windy mayhem
*) layers especially well with PLCK


----------



## Martin Nyrwal (Sep 23, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> And THAT is Soaring Woodwinds confirmed people! ❤



And of course Soaring Woodwinds has to go along with Adventure Woodwinds!

And also still dreaming about Musical Sampling PLCK II - Harpsichord Edition. The Performance Harpsichord to rule them all!


----------



## Martin Nyrwal (Sep 23, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> The stupid thing about jokes like these is, now I have inadvertently laid bare a pressing need in my life that I wasn’t even aware of before...
> 
> Soaring Woodwinds - ideal for those full vib lyrical solo passages
> Adventure Woodwinds - when you need those short staccatissimo winds
> Trailer Hurricanes - for all of those Tom & Jerry woodwind moments and every other type of windy mayhem



That was a scary timing. At 9 o Clock in the morning the Europeans tend to think about Adventure Woodwinds every day.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 23, 2020)

Martin Nyrwal said:


> That was a scary timing. At 9 o Clock in the morning the Europeans tend to think about Adventure Woodwinds every day.


It’s a thing... and a sure sign we’re on to something here. Yesterday it seemed merely a joke. But now we have planted a seed that shall bear fruit. Aaron will have feverish dreams, and cannot escape his fate. “There shall be Adventurous Woodwinds!”


----------



## Martin Nyrwal (Sep 23, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> It’s a thing... and a sure sign we’re on to something here. Yesterday it seemed merely a joke. But now we have planted a seed that shall bear fruit. Aaron will have feverish dreams, and cannot escape his fate. “There shall be Adventurous Woodwinds!”



If thinking of Adventure Woodwinds should have ever been considered a joke, we are living in truly dark times, my friend!

We all want it, that's certain!


----------



## Nullhertz (Sep 28, 2020)

Awesome Instrument(s)! Just had a quick test-session with it and already fell in love. :D
If anyone is interested in another user demo - Here you go!

Novel Challenge_PLCK-test.mp3


----------



## JonSolo (Sep 28, 2020)

It is quite a lovely library indeed. Will be diving in more as the weather cools, heh.


----------



## Scalms (Sep 28, 2020)

Reasy said:


> Awesome Instrument(s)! Just had a quick test-session with it and already fell in love. :D
> If anyone is interested in another user demo - Here you go!
> 
> Novel Challenge_PLCK-test.mp3


Awesome demo! I’ve been on the fence for this library the last week, trying to figure out its usefulness for me. The website demos just didn’t do it for me, but your tune resonated with me, so thx! Will pick it up.


----------



## Casiquire (Sep 28, 2020)

These sound fantastic. Wow


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 29, 2020)

These samples follow the Law of Aaron. It is a universal law of nature that says that all sample libraries created by guys named Aaron sound extremely cool and are great value. Just saying.


----------



## Germain B (Sep 29, 2020)

Got it a week ago and it already found its place in my current project. (Upright bass)


----------



## chrisav (Sep 29, 2020)

Just pulled the trigger on this, can't wait to try them out!


----------



## Kevperry777 (Sep 29, 2020)

This demo goes in the hall of fame. Let’s all admit we were hooked in about 2 bars.
Great sounding library.


----------



## Batrawi (Sep 29, 2020)

Germain B said:


> Got it a week ago and it already found its place in my current project. (Upright bass)


ohhhh that upright bass... soooo beefy 😋


----------



## stfciu (Sep 29, 2020)

I PLCKed the trigger and bought it  This is really incredible instrument and the first one I bought on the release. Maybe it is not that sophisticated but it just sound right.
I still see a huge upgrade possibilities like script for strumming, slides etc. based on existing samples. Who knows, maybe in future we will see PLCK+ (or something like that ).

Wishing you to keep up the good work. 

Best Regards,
Sebastian


----------



## purplehamster (Sep 29, 2020)

Fantastic library. Had to get it after watching Dirk's video on PLCK.


----------



## Germain B (Sep 30, 2020)

stfciu said:


> I still see a huge upgrade possibilities like script for strumming, slides etc.


Oh yes ! It's already amazing and there is so much room for improvement.


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 30, 2020)

It’s a rainy night here in NYC,I’m home feeling the need for a bit of excitement mixed with some pleasure. So after throwing caution to the wind I decided to go pluck myself and bought PLCK!
Yes it was everything I thought it would be.................😘 🎶


----------



## FinGael (Sep 30, 2020)

purplehamster said:


> Fantastic library. Had to get it after watching Dirk's video on PLCK.



Same here.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 1, 2020)

PLCK is so good, it has really confirmed my ongoing love and appreciation for Musical Sampling libraries and I really
would love Aaron to venture (see what I did there?) into the woodwind direction. Both in Adventure and Soaring variants. It would be very cool!


----------



## glittle (Oct 1, 2020)

I'm curious about a couple of things related to this library:

1) Regarding the "pre-pluck" noises for naturalness and breathing and so on, how does this affect snappy playability? I've seen this concept done with piano libraries too, and while I think it's a neat idea in theory, I am particularly sensitive to "time-to-speak" latency. So anything that delays the real note onset tends to make instruments feel to me like I'm playing through mud. How does this one do along these lines when live playing? Or is it something more suited, like a lot of string libraries, to programming and adjusting notes forward so they speak at the proper time?

2) The site mentions these were sampled at low-velocity. Is a velocity crescendo from pp to ff still satisfying? How do they create that crescendo? Open a filter? Increase volume? The demos don't strike me as *sounding* "low velocity". Has anyone used this and felt like at high velocity it still doesn't "pop" like you'd like?


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Oct 1, 2020)

Hey @glittle ,

1) I made sure that the response was more on the “live” side. I played with all kinds of settings and found a balance I was happy with. I hate laggy samples and yes, you’ll need to adjust your MIDI delay by around -20ms or so to lock it onto the grid, but feels snappy under your fingers IMO. Also made sure that all the instruments (save for the pecussion patches which are cut to the transient) respond/attack at the same time.

2) Believe or not, its all a single soft velocity with subtle filter programming (to put it simply). Not plucked so soft that it doesn’t sing properly, but comfortably so. It’s interesting because the cello in particular has a lot of sass after mixing/programming - despite plucking it quite soft. Nature of the recording/mix I suppose.

Hope that helps.


----------



## makimakimusic (Dec 15, 2022)

Hi everyone, I've recently put PLCK to the test in a pop uplifting track with the beautiful voice of Pauline Giolland

Hope you'll like it !

Other instruments are : 
In Session Audio : Shimmer Shake Strike 2, World Percussion Creator
Evolution Series : Chronicles Miyabi, Lores
Native Instruments : Noire
Vital
Zebra 2


----------

